# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Эмулятор Aztec Golg

## smirnov252

Представляю Вашему вниманию рабочий эмулятор игровых автоматов Aztec Gold и Шампань. В архиве с программой находится инструкция по установке. Размер архива - 25 Мб.

Скачать с depositfiles.com

Скачать с letitbit.net

----------

